# 6 wire split tab outlet burnout



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Check out this post .... Leviton’s Arc Signature Capture Program Redefines AFCI...

Change to a Leviton panel with their patented AFCI breakers, and NEVER worry about any electrical problems again.

It's lifesaver technology !


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

I would fish in a blue

Gives you more combinations:

Black and Blue

Red, White, and Blue

Bad Karma followed by Good Karma!


----------



## Jackmachale (Dec 11, 2020)

Jackmachale said:


> Friends house was built in 69. He flips a switch to get use out of the bottom plug of his living room outlets.
> yesterday, he lost power to that room, jiggled a plug and they came back on, but then on the neutral side, it burned the plug and the outlet.
> I brought him a new outlet but there are 2 red on the top, 2 black on the bottom of one side and the other is the 2 neutral wires. I got him a gfci plug. Will this work? The extra wires are a little puzzling. I understand I need to add a new piece of neutral wire as I had to strip a lot of singed coating.
> View attachment 152432
> ...





readydave8 said:


> I would fish in a blue
> 
> Gives you more combinations:
> 
> ...


I cant tell if this is a bad joke or actual advice


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

Jackmachale said:


> Friends house was built in 69. He flips a switch to get use out of the bottom plug of his living room outlets.
> yesterday, he lost power to that room, jiggled a plug and they came back on, but then on the neutral side, it burned the plug and the outlet.
> I brought him a new outlet but there are 2 red on the top, 2 black on the bottom of one side and the other is the 2 neutral wires. I got him a gfci plug. Will this work? The extra wires are a little puzzling. I understand I need to add a new piece of neutral wire as I had to strip a lot of singed coating.
> View attachment 152432
> ...


 no it won’t work and you should call an electrician if you don’t know why. Not trying to be rude but diy electrical work can burn down houses.


----------



## Jackmachale (Dec 11, 2020)

Phillipd said:


> no it won’t work and you should call an electrician if you don’t know why. Not trying to be rude but diy electrical work can burn down houses.


ill do that. thanks


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

The simple solution to the extra neutral that was exposed after removing the singe is to purchase a spring-maker's jig and coil it. Then simply tuck it in towards the back of the box. Just make sure the coils are uniform size to ensure sufficient induction.


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello Jackmachale. This should be posted on DIY Home Improvement Forum.

This forum is only for people who are in the electrical trade not DIYers.

NOTE: The GFCI will not work as originally wire. The line side of the burnt receptacle is split. Look carefully at your first picture that shows the burnt receptacle and a new receptacle beside it. The brass bridge connecting both brass connections together is missing on the burnt receptacle. It did not burn off; it was removed by the installing electrician. This is necessary so the switch can control the bottom part of the duplex receptacle and the top part always has power. Please have your friend hire a licensed electrician to repair the wiring and replace the receptacle properly. You do not want the responsibility of attempting to fix this and having it fail later; especially is someone gets hurt.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

omg...ffs...and other things...ibtl


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

WannabeTesla said:


> The simple solution to the extra neutral that was exposed after removing the singe is to purchase a spring-maker's jig and coil it. Then simply tuck it in towards the back of the box. Just make sure the coils are uniform size to ensure sufficient induction.


This_...*This*..._is why we need moderation...smh

oh...and ibtl for the fourth time tonight.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Bought the wrong receptacle.
You need to order a tab-free one


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

